# how can a keyboard "go bad"???



## kilabeez0

Out of nowhere my pc started making this horrible beeping noise coming from the mother board.  long story short, my keyboard stopped working and the beeping will only stop if i unplug the keyboard.  i mean it beeps from the second it boots up until I unplug it.  i tried dling drivers, uninstalling it in device manager, etc to no avail.  i plugged in a different keyboard and everything works fine, under device manager it still lists my old hp keyboard but i'm on a compaq keyboard right now.  i tried unplugging the compaq and plugging in the buggy hp keyboard and the beeping started up and it wouldn't type.  how on earth can a keyboard go bad???


----------



## OvenMaster

I had one go bad when a bad mobo shot a blast of juice through it. Killed the controller chip so that it stunk like it was burning up! There ARE IC's on keyboards that can fail... it's not just a box with a load of switches in it.
Besides that, any key can fail, because it's a mechanical device, with moving parts.


----------



## kilabeez0

yup it was just the keyboard.  now that i think of it, i spilled a little water on it the other night.  i bought a new keyboard and everything works fine.


----------



## OvenMaster

There ya go. The water short-circuited something and it blew. You were lucky; I've heard of people who've destroyed laptops that way!

Moral: keep liquids away from keyboards at all times!

Tom


----------



## DCIScouts

OvenMaster said:
			
		

> There ya go. The water short-circuited something and it blew. You were lucky; I've heard of people who've destroyed laptops that way!
> 
> Moral: keep liquids away from keyboards at all times!
> 
> Tom


I'll expand that further, keeps liquids away from electronics in general!


----------

